# Irix has announced the affordable 8K ready CINE 15mm T2.6



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 1, 2020)

> Irix, the producer of the Cine series, currently has a set of cinematographic lenses in its portfolio, including an 11mm ultra-wide-angle lens, a standard 45mm lens, and a 150mm macro telephoto lens. Today Irix premieres its fast, filter-ready wide-angle cine lens, the Irix Cine 15mm T2.6. This product will open unlimited possibilities for filmmakers and cinematographers alike.
> *New Lens, New Possibilities*
> The newest member of the family, the Irix Cine 15mm T2.6, is a fast, filter-ready ultra-wide-angle lens, which makes it an extremely versatile piece of equipment that works in a multitude of lighting conditions.
> The Irix Cine 15mm T2.6 optical system is made up of 15 elements arranged in 11 groups (including 3 HR lenses, 2 EDs, and 2 ASPs). Its precise construction ensures beautiful and vivid colors, image sharpness, and minimal distortion, despite the ultra-wide field of view. The high-quality construction ensures low lens breathing, which is an extremely important feature...



Continue reading...


----------



## jvillain (Jun 2, 2020)

_"very low lens breathing"_

That part is great but I guess parfocal is a bit much to ask at that price point.


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 2, 2020)

jvillain said:


> _"very low lens breathing"_
> 
> That part is great but I guess parfocal is a bit much to ask at that price point.



Since a prime can't change it's focal length, being parfocal isn't a consideration.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jun 2, 2020)

I don't think the current Cine lenses from Canon or others made in the last decade will struggle to resolve 8k. I get they want to market these as 8k lenses, but really is there any recent lens that will truly struggle with 8k?


----------



## stevelee (Jun 3, 2020)

No one has yet explained to me how they changed paper towels to make them microwave compatible.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 3, 2020)

stevelee said:


> No one has yet explained to me how they changed paper towels to make them microwave compatible.


It’s in the user manual.


----------



## jvillain (Jun 3, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Since a prime can't change it's focal length, being parfocal isn't a consideration.


Thanks, brain fart on my behalf. I have been focused on looking for an affordable zoom to get around the focus breathing of my Sigma's and lost focus my self.


----------



## melgross (Jun 5, 2020)

Think of it guys, if you buy these you will have “unlimited possibilities”. That’s a lot of possibilities more than with any other lens manufacturer, most of which offer “nearly unlimited possibilities”.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 5, 2020)

melgross said:


> Think of it guys, if you buy these you will have “unlimited possibilities”. That’s a lot of possibilities more than with any other lens manufacturer, most of which offer “nearly unlimited possibilities”.


Did they just say unlimited? Their legal team must be having a senior moment. Oh well.


----------

